# Lounge > Sports >  >  Any motorsport fans in the house????

## huppypuppy

Wondering if there's any motorsport fanatics on Anxiety Space???

My favourite motorsports are: V8 Supercars (Aussie motorsport series similar to NASCAR but with Ford & Holden and from 2013, there's Erebrus/Mercedes-AMG and Nissan), Australian and World Rally Championships and NASCAR.....

----------

